# Smoked Turkey recipe / injection



## smokin john (Jan 2, 2014)

Smokin John's Smoked Turkey Recipe

12-14 pound turkey

Injection
     2 cups of chicken broth
     1 Tbs of onion powder
     1  Tsp of garlic powder
     1  Tbs of Lawry salt
      1/2 stick of butter

Preparation 
     Mix injection ingredients and add melted butter. Inject turkey in all parts. Pull back skin to expose meat and apply Montreal Chicken. Apply Lawry salt to cavity area and exterior.

Using cherry and pecan wood as flavoring, place in charcoal basket and allow unit to stabilize. Cook at 300-325 until breast meat temperature reaches 168 degrees. Remove and rest for 30 minutes and serve.


----------



## delfuegosr (Jan 2, 2014)

Sounds delicious! I love using pecan for poultry and pork. I did a turkey breast for Thanksgiving with Cajun butter injection and pecan smoke. My crew destroyed it!

If I may ask, what's " Montreal Chicken" ?


----------



## smokin john (Jan 2, 2014)

Montreal Chicken is a seasoning made by McCormick Company. You can usually find it in the food store, I get mine from Sams Club. I didn't mention in my post that I put the  Montreal Chicken in my coffee grinder. Reducing it to a finer grain makes application easier.


----------



## smokin john (Jan 2, 2014)

This turkey was smoked on my UDS














image.jpg



__ smokin john
__ Jan 2, 2014


----------



## delfuegosr (Jan 2, 2014)

Wow! cool Thx! Coffee grinder sounds like a good idea. I may need to try something different like the Montreal rub. I always use Tony Chachere's Creole seasoning http://www.tonychachere.com  on my yard birds, big and small

That turkey looks amazing! I need to build me an UDS


----------

